# Terry's (paintjockey) LA&CRR Amboy station.



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Someone asked about my station so I said I'd post what build pics i could find. 

[url="


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, Terry the station looks great. Great choice of colors on the paint. How'd you make the windows? 

-Kevin.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The windows are all built in place with styrene I routed out the back of the wall so the glass would sit closer. The 'glass" is acrylic and the framing is glued on to it.


----------

